# TT Trackday Feb / March 2010 at Castle Combe



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi All

Sorry I haven't been around much, but fancied organising another track day at Combe since I haven't done one for over two years!!

For those who don't know me or anything about the previous trackdays, see the links below.

viewtopic.php?t=105089&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=39545

Please note that this is NOT a TTOC Event, even though the previous ones were. It will still be run in the spirit of the TTOC and TTF for TT's only or previous TT owners known to me that have been on trackdays with me before.

I will hopefully have a confirmed date before the end of August and pricing, but it won't be far off the following:

9am - 5pm weather permitting open track - £150 approx per car.

We will restrict the day to 30 actual cars tracking, but obviously spectators are welcome at no cost.

The purpose of this thread is to see what interest there is, so fire away and ask any questions you wish and I will be pleased to answer.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Very interested - depending on dates, costs etc.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Might be interested depending on how it was organised.

Been out as a passenger at Rockingham + combe but would love a go myself. Combe seemed a much tougher circuit though?

Thinking of going on one of those beginners days at Bedford Autodrome with tuition


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hark said:


> Thinking of going on one of those beginners days at Bedford Autodrome with tuition


you're thinking of doing what?

Get out on a track and drive you wuss...


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lol

You have more faith in me than I do then mate. Have you not noticed my luck with cars? I was reading a mag the other day that reckoned proper track tuition would have more effect on laptimes than most power or handling mods. :roll:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Lee

How you doing, still got the V6?

Def interested

Kev


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> Lee
> 
> How you doing, still got the V6?
> 
> ...


Hi Kev, I am doing well, had a lot of changes in my life, but doing ok.

Hope you and Bev are well?

V6 has gone i'm afraid, miss it like mad, so watch this space, got a BMW 530d at the mo.

I will start a list and add you all.


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

im interested in this as well. ian


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Bit far to come and drive around a track


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Bit far to come and drive around a track


Probably a little to fast pace for you aswell mate


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

XTR said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Bit far to come and drive around a track
> ...


Oi


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Probably very interested. It's only round the corner from me, and I'm sure you guys would be more tolerate to my granny driving than other people...


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I'll probably be up for this. I did the last TTOC one at CC but there really wasn't enough cars there. At times I was driving around with no other car in sight on the track; either in front or behind!

An empty track sounds ideal but for me the lack of another car/driver to compare against took something away.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

VicTT said:


> I'll probably be up for this. I did the last TTOC one at CC but there really wasn't enough cars there. At times I was driving around with no other car in sight on the track; either in front or behind!
> 
> An empty track sounds ideal but for me the lack of another car/driver to compare against took something away.


We'll have to agree to go out together!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

OK, I'll give you a head start.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm very interested!

:roll:


----------



## scoTTy32 (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm in. And if you can bring it in for £150 that is excellent value. Went to the last one at Come and it was the best track day by a country mile. Anyone who has an interest in getting their TT on a track would not do better than this.

Looking forward to it, keep us posted.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

scoTTy32 said:


> I'm in. And if you can bring it in for £150 that is excellent value. Went to the last one at Come and it was the best track day by a country mile. Anyone who has an interest in getting their TT on a track would not do better than this.
> 
> Looking forward to it, keep us posted.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Can i bring my Ducati 999s and show you the fast way round ????? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

As late in March as possible would be good [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep , count me in 

Mark


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

DEFFINATLEY IN!!!!

Only down the road from mine I can bring 5-7 track approved lids too if anyone needs them to save renting


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks for the positive response so far guys!

As mentioned this is extremely good value for money and is a fantastic day!

I am hoping to get details within the next week, so will keep you all updated.

Lee


----------



## scoTTy32 (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a mate with an S3 that I do the Autometrix track days with - would he be welcome to come?


----------



## davegill79 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yep, interested too. It's a great circuit and if we can do it for the price, excellent value. Bring it on!

Off to the Green Hell next week to see what she can really do...


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

I think it would be cool if we could do something like the Bristol Pegasus Motor Club did they booked the track for their whole club but with a difference they had some of the professional drivers from castle combe driving school taking people out and giving them one on one tuition.
Here's a link to their last event.

http://www.castlecombetrackday.org.uk/home

Charles


----------



## scoTTy32 (Oct 9, 2007)

gadgetboy38 said:


> I think it would be cool if we could do something like the Bristol Pegasus Motor Club did they booked the track for their whole club but with a difference they had some of the professional drivers from castle combe driving school taking people out and giving them one on one tuition.
> Here's a link to their last event.
> 
> http://www.castlecombetrackday.org.uk/home
> ...


There is always one instructor there that is available for 1-1 tution in your car (David DaSuza I think he's called) , it's been free at all the days i've been there and, on sessioned days, gets you and extra period on the track FOC.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

If hes free hes mine! You lot are experts compared to me and have faster cars so I need all the help I can get


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

I would be interested.

TTitan


----------



## scoTTy32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Any progress with this?


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

very interested... more details would be most welcome.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

My 17s are sitting waiting in the garage. :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Did this go any further?


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Any news on this event ????


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

February has arrived :roll:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Would be good if it did go ahead 

Mark


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Id prefer this over just a blast on an airstrip. Im at combe on friday, So I shall ask about prices guys. Fully day hire out on a cheap day like a wednesday in july or somthing?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> Id prefer this over just a blast on an airstrip. Im at combe on friday, So I shall ask about prices guys. Fully day hire out on a cheap day like a wednesday in july or somthing?


yep , good idea 

Mark


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Bikerz said:


> Im at combe on friday, So I shall ask about prices guys. Fully day hire out on a cheap day like a wednesday in july or somthing?


Please enquire but I doubt any day once the weather is warm will be cheap, my guess is that a summer weekday hire would be about £6000-£7000. 
If you want a cheap day at Combe, again a guess at around £2000, it would have to be about now.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

HighTT said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Im at combe on friday, So I shall ask about prices guys. Fully day hire out on a cheap day like a wednesday in july or somthing?
> ...


     *collapse*


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

OUCH! 2k we could do! 20 of us at £100 would be a bargin!


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> OUCH! 2k we could do! 20 of us at £100 would be a bargin!


oh, :lol: :lol: :lol: i thought it was 2000 squids per person


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Would be interested in this work permitting.
Steve


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi All

I am still trying to negotiate with Combe regarding the dates.

The cost would be as per last time, as I have booked there four times before and they know the TTOC etc, so that in itself isn't the issue.

I will chase it up tomorrow and get back to you all ASAP.

Lee


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hark said:


> lol
> 
> You have more faith in me than I do then mate. Have you not noticed my luck with cars? I was reading a mag the other day that reckoned proper track tuition would have more effect on laptimes than most power or handling mods. :roll:


Correct :!: You can work on the technical side of your car's attributes but a driver can find seconds without changing a thing :wink:

Joe


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

TTCool said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > I was reading a mag the other day that reckoned proper track tuition would have more effect on laptimes than most power or handling mods. :roll:
> ...


It's THE most effective mod. After 70 or so track days, I still try and get a tuition session on each one I do .


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am still trying to negotiate with Combe regarding the dates.
> 
> ...


I think Bikerz is also talking to Combe tommorow


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I wont if the other guy is, dont want them getting all confused.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Bikerz said:


> I wont if the other guy is, dont want them getting all confused.


Both of you could be thinking the same thing :roll: :wink:

No harm in asking whilst you are there :?: :?: :?:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Did either, neither or both speak to Combe on Friday :?:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I didnt speak to them. Didnt want to upset the apple cart. Not too far from me so happy to take a ride down on the bike to speak face to face if needed (in a gimp suit of course :wink: )


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

HHHHHmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.............

Interesting


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

jog said:


> HHHHHmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.............
> 
> Interesting


Hey Mark 
i recall your TT flying around coombe a few years ago 8)

Mark


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

As nothing seems to been have done I'm sure I wont be steping on anyones toes so.......

Il get you all some dates prices etc.... for Combe


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> As nothing seems to been have done I'm sure I wont be steping on anyones toes so.......
> 
> Il get you all some dates prices etc.... for Combe


nice one 

Mark


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok

It works out at basicaly £660 each for 12 of us  
Im going to ask if we could have say 24 of us making it 330 each and taking it in turns?
I belive its 12 on a track maximum at a time. This price includes all paremedics and rescue etc...

Bit pricey I feel.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> Ok
> 
> It works out at basicaly £660 each for 12 of us
> Im going to ask if we could have say 24 of us making it 330 each and taking it in turns?
> ...


When is that mate? As I would think seasons/months/days of the week makes a big difference.

It is alot, especially when you compare it to a open pitlane track day at below £200.

Having said that 12 cars for the whole of combe seems really low.

On the website they quote £170 with 20 cars on circuit at one time. 
http://www.castlecombecircuit.co.uk/exp ... p?ExpID=13


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I can forward u email buddy if you pm me your addy. Yeah only 12 at a time max according to email. I dont know if thats on teh track at 1 time or thats it full stop! We could all sign up for £170 for teh same trackday which would be a cheaper way tho they have upto 80 people in 1 day and you get 15 min in every hour on track


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Bikerz said:


> Ok
> 
> It works out at basicaly £660 each for 12 of us
> Im going to ask if we could have say 24 of us making it 330 each and taking it in turns?
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Hark said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Ok
> ...


That's about £8K for the circuit hire.
but as Hark says, it's day/season dependent. Next Saturday there's 36 people on a club day @ £140 each; thats £5K circuit hire (it's still Feb!).
Combe is usually a 12 car circuit limit and it's a good number (20 could lead to quite a lot of frustration on track).
With 36 cars on the day, nobody will be waiting more than a few minutes to get on track.
AFAIK it's only Combe and Goodwood who run these 'open sessions' and it works OK. You go out for a 20 minute session
and you can then either be stupid and join the back of the queue to go out again straight away or come in and rest your car, check it over, have a coffee, maybe go out as a passenger with a mate, and then go back out yourself when you are ready.
I've done Combe with as many as about 45 cars on the day (12 car track limit) and I've still never waited long and sometimes not at all to get out on track.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok il have to speak to them about what time of year is cheap. Il get on the blower on monday


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Anyone want to surgest cheaper tracks and il get on the blower again


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> Anyone want to surgest cheaper tracks and il get on the blower again


Oulton Park 7th August will do please.
Steve


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

:lol:

Oulton Park cheaper? :roll: I doubt it


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> :lol:
> 
> Oulton Park cheaper? :roll: I doubt it


199GBP Open pit lane and spaces available.
Steve


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

how much is brands hatch???


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Bikerz said:


> Anyone want to surgest cheaper tracks and il get on the blower again


I don't think that any of the proper circuits are cheap except during the winter.

With the demise of the excellent Donington, there's now one less circuit that could be hired for a sensible price.

Some APPROXIMATE DECEMBER cost comparisons: Snetterton (very good track) £4500 on a Saturday.
:Brands Indy (can feel crowded) £5500 on a Friday.
:Oulton (wonderful) £6250 on a Saturday.

Brands has a lower circuit limit than the other two I've mentioned and if you want to have an uncongested open pit lane day anywhere, the rule of thumb calculation is to book no more than twice as many cars as the circuit limit.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Will thoose price 20 of us at Snetterton on a week day might be a gd shout then


----------

